# Today's the Day



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Sit at my deer stand for hours on end and see nothing but squirrels so today is the day I slay the little rascals. Get out about 8:30 and have my limit by 10 based on the sightings every morning deer hunting.

Then again if my luck holds I'll not see a squirrel but plenty of deer.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

so how did it go


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Ya update us on how it went when you get the chance.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Well..... it didn't go as well as planned. Missed one and got these two. Hunted about two hours. The fox is really a big one. Gave them both to my buddy for squirrel dumplings. Had a good time in the woods. Time to start rabbit hunting I think.

Good hunting all.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

I posted a thread couple of weeks ago about how jealous I am of people who get to deer hunt in Michigan. I am jealous of people who live in a place you can squirrel hunt and have enough squirrels to hunt.

Love the photos.

PS Same with rabbits though we do have rabbit hunting out here in WA.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Pugetsound said:


> I posted a thread couple of weeks ago about how jealous I am of people who get to deer hunt in Michigan. I am jealous of people who live in a place you can squirrel hunt and have enough squirrels to hunt.
> 
> Love the photos.
> 
> PS Same with rabbits though we do have rabbit hunting out here in WA.


But you have more elk to hunt trade you. My daughter in law said a couple weeks ago some guy came to front door in camo with a bow asking to track a elk he had shot through there land


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Pugetsound said:


> I posted a thread couple of weeks ago about how jealous I am of people who get to deer hunt in Michigan. I am jealous of people who live in a place you can squirrel hunt and have enough squirrels to hunt.
> 
> Love the photos.
> 
> PS Same with rabbits though we do have rabbit hunting out here in WA.


you come to Mi i would trade you I will get you on them tree rats!!! and rabbits, and maybe some deer. but you would have to get me on some big fish out there!! lol


----------

